# "Date of taking up permanent residency"?



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey guys,

Hope you're all doing well! I'm confused about something and I hope someone can provide clarification. My partner is filling up a form, and one of the questions is directed to me. The question is:

"If non-UK national, please indicate the date of taking up permanent residency in the UK"

I don't understand this. I've been in the UK since June 2013 on a civil partner visa. Should I put June 2013? Or does this only apply to a "permanent resident of UK" (i.e. as in those with ILR/british citizenship)?

Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stormystorms said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope you're all doing well! I'm confused about something and I hope someone can provide clarification. My partner is filling up a form, and one of the questions is directed to me. The question is:
> 
> ...


I believe that question is directed at the sponsor ie. the British National. Could you clarify what form you are filling out and for what visa?


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry it wasn't clear. This is for a security form for his new job. This question was asked under the "Partner's Information" category. It's not for a visa.

Hope that clears things up!


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stormystorms said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry it wasn't clear. This is for a security form for his new job. This question was asked under the "Partner's Information" category. It's not for a visa.
> 
> Hope that clears things up!


Oh! That makes more sense, yes. 

In that case, I wouldn't say that having a partner visa counts towards having permanent residency - I would assume that would be ILR/Citizenship. Though wait and see what some of the other members have to say on the matter.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

I thought so too! Thanks for the info! Hopefully, others can give their take on it as well!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes they mean settlement or citizenship.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Joppa, so if I'm not mistaken, I should just leave it blank since I'm neither settled (ILR) nor a citizen?

Thanks for the reply!


----------

